# MOSFET como fuente de corriente



## jabc88 (Jun 7, 2009)

Buenas a todos, les cuento que estoy haciendo un proyecto, el cual es realizar efectos de movimientos con un arreglo lineal de leds rgb de 10x1 (es decir, 10 rojos, 10 azules, 10 verdes), mediante un microcontrolador (atmega8), pero éstos leds rgb consumen 350 mA, así que me falta hacer la parte de "potencia", para la iluminacion con los leds, podrían darme una idea mediante un diagrama esquemático?, se que es con transistores, pero nada mas, quisiera que me ayuden en algunas dudas sobre el diseño de un driver para power leds RGB, resulta que he generado las PWM desde un uC (5v.), 12 en total, para manejar independientemente cada componente de cada power led a usar (4).

Mi problema radica ahora en la alimentación a éstos power leds:

SML-LX1610RGBW/A Lumex Opto/Components Inc. | Optoelectronics | DigiKey

Segun su hoja técnica:

http://www.lumex.com/pdf/SML-LX1610RGBW+A.pdf

Me dicen que necesito brindar 300 mA constante (entiendo fuente de corriente constante) a su componente rojo, a 2.1V y 350mA a su componente verde y azul, a 3.5V , he estado investigando un poco, y según encontré necesito un MOSFET que trabajara en zona de corte y saturación, el cátodo del led iría al drain , como muestro en la figura. Está bien esa configuración?, cómo puedo generar corrientes constantes para esos leds? 

Buenas a todos, necesito hacer esa fuente de corriente que de 300 o 350mA, sin contar la opción del LM317 pues disiparía alrededor de 1W lo que equivale a la misma potencia de lo que quiero alimentar y eso sería un desperdicio, alguna otra opción? ya que necesito alimentar a 15 cosas con esa fuente, cada una con su fuente independiente , una  configuración de Mosfet como fuente de corriente, es posible eso? de que depende? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 15, 2009)

Hola
MOSFET como fuente de corriente constante aqui hay una muestra

Saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jabc88 (Sep 15, 2009)

hola Mrcarlos, gracias por tu ayuda, podrias explicar el circuito? ya que no lo tengo muy claro aun, muchas gracias nuevamente.


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 15, 2009)

Hola
Claro, Trataré. 
La corriente que tratamos de mantener constante a un valor x sigue esta trayectoria:
+24V, Motor en este caso, MOSFET, R1 y cierra el circuito a tierra.
con R1 el circuito "Siente" que corriente cruza por la carga, el motor en este caso.
Si es más alta o más baja que la calculada entonces R4, Q1 manda una señal de corrección al Gate del MOSFET con lo que la Impedancia D-S se altera para corregir ese cambio de corriente y mantenerla igual que al principio (Valor x).

saludos 
a sus ordenes


----------



## jabc88 (Sep 15, 2009)

me quedo clarisimo, ese es para controlar en caso se tenga una fuente de voltaje, pero en caso que se tenga una fuente de corriente, esa retroalimentacion ya no seria necesaria verdad? tan solo seria algo asi: fuente de corriente, motor, mosfet y tierra. o me equivoco?

Basicamente yo quiero que el mosfet entre solo en corte y saturacion, controlado por el Vgs (5 y 0v) y si es posible que TAMBIEN este configurada como fuente de corriente (pero sin retroalimentacion) o sino, alimentarla con una fuente de corriente para precisamente, no realimentar.


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 16, 2009)

Hola
Si entiendo bien tu planteamiento digo sí a el. el MOSFET funcionaría como interruptor solamente y conectando una fuente de corriente con ella controlarías la corriente.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jabc88 (Sep 16, 2009)

nuevamente gracias MrCarlos, me estas aclarando muchas ideas respecto al MOSFET, resulta que lo del mosfet  lo necesito para controlar unos leds de potencia RGB que consumen 300mA, los quiero controlar desde un uC (cuyas salidas son solo 0 y 5v) mi idea es la previamente dicha: fuente de corriente, led rgb, mosfet y tierra, comandando el gate desde el uC.

Sin embargo segun un profesor de la universidad, me dijo que asi como hay fuentes de corriente con bjts, donde la corriente suministrada es independiente a la fuente:

(adjunto imagen)


Dice que hay tambien "configuracion" de mosfet similar, donde mediante un arreglo, entrega una corriente, y la idea segun el (para ahorrar componentes y potencia disipada) es que el mosfet este algo asi:

- cuando el Vgs es 0, entonces se corta el mosfet, por lo tanto no se enciende el led.
- cuando el Vgs es 1 (5v), entonces mediante dicha "configuracion", el mosfet se comporta como fuente de corriente (la que yo quiera, en este caso 300mA fijos para todo momento), lo que haria que el led se encienda.

Todo esto SIN retroalimentacion a algun lado.

Dice que SI existe tal "configuracion", sin embargo que no se acuerda como es (ahi entra mi duda, yo creo que no hay), por lo que te lo pregunto a ti, que me haz aclarado bastante . . . .¿ existe alguna configuracion similar al de la imagen de arriba, pero basado en mosfet, para que me brinde una corriente constante? o es solo una locura del profesor? (derrepente el Alzheimer se asoma por ahi ). miles de gracias nuevamente 

​


----------



## Cacho (Sep 16, 2009)

jabc88 dijo:


> ...resulta que lo del mosfet  lo necesito para controlar unos leds de potencia RGB que consumen 300mA, los quiero controlar desde un uC (cuyas salidas son solo 0 y 5v) mi idea es la previamente dicha: fuente de corriente, led rgb, mosfet y tierra, comandando el gate desde el uC.
> ...
> - cuando el Vgs es 0, entonces se corta el mosfet, por lo tanto no se enciende el led.
> - cuando el Vgs es 1 (5v), entonces mediante dicha "configuracion", el mosfet se comporta como fuente de corriente (la que yo quiera, en este caso 300mA fijos para todo momento), lo que haria que el led se encienda.
> ...


Mhhhhh....
Creo que te estás complicando la vida más de la cuenta.

Vamos por partes: La realimentación puede no existir porque hay una cosa hermosa en el circuito, y es que el consumo será constante.
Entonces, poniendo una resistencia (chica) en serie con el LED y usando el MOSFET en corte y saturación (disipación bajísima) a una frecuencia relativamente alta, digamos 4 o 5kHz, como para que el ojo no lo pueda distinguir (quizá más alta), podés controlar el voltaje que "ve" el LED variando el ancho del pulso que manda el PIC.

Una imagen vale más que mil palabras. El adjunto resume mi idea.
Ahí el PWM está hecho con un generador de señales, en tu caso será el µC.

Saludos


----------



## jabc88 (Sep 16, 2009)

hola Cacho, tengo solamente una pequeña duda, para que existe esa resistencia R2 entre gate y source? que funcion cumple? gracias por tu respuesta. 

PD: en mi caso solo cuento con Gate de 0v o 5v, y quiero obtener 0mA y 300mA respectivamente.


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 17, 2009)

Hola
Retomé el texto de tu mensaje reacomodándolo para responder.
nuevamente gracias MrCarlos, me estas aclarando muchas ideas respecto al MOSFET, 
Resulta que lo del MOSFET lo necesito para controlar unos LED’s de potencia RGB que consumen 300mA, los quiero controlar desde un uC (cuyas salidas son solo 0 y 5v).
Te recomiendo utilizar el circuito que adjuntó Cacho en su mensaje del 16/Sep/2009 16:33
Mi idea es la previamente dicha: fuente de corriente, LED RGB, MOSFET y tierra, comandando el gate desde el uC.
Perfecto, coincide con lo recomendado por Cacho.
Sin embargo según un profesor de la universidad, me dijo que así como hay fuentes de corriente con BJTS, donde la corriente suministrada es independiente a la fuente:
No entiendo esto. No creo que exista “Algo” que suministre corriente independientemente del la fuente. De dónde sacaría la corriente ese “Algo” sino de la fuente ?.
(adjunto imagen)
Cual Será, la que se ve abajo?.
Dice que hay tambien "Configuración" de MOSFET similar, donde mediante un arreglo, entrega una corriente, y la idea, según él, (para ahorrar componentes y potencia disipada) es que el MOSFET esté algo así:
- cuando el Vgs es 0, entonces se corta el MOSFET, por lo tanto no se enciende el LED.
- cuando el Vgs es 1 (5v), entonces mediante dicha "Configuración", el MOSFET se comporta como fuente de corriente (la que yo quiera, en este caso 300mA fijos para todo momento), lo que haría que el LED se encienda.
Pues Sí, así es; el MOSFET Lo hacemos comportarse como un interruptor(Switch) en este caso.
Todo esto SIN retroalimentación a algún lado.
Claro que sí.

Dice que SI existe tal "Configuración", sin embargo que no se acuerda como es (ahí entra mi duda, yo creo que no hay), por lo que te lo pregunto a ti, que me haz aclarado bastante . . . .¿ existe alguna configuración similar al de la imagen de arriba, pero basado en MOSFET, para que me brinde una corriente constante? o es solo una locura del profesor? (de repente el hazme reír se asoma por ahí). miles de gracias nuevamente.
Perdón pero Arriba no hay ninguna imagen, pero si te refieres a la imagen que aparece debajo de tu mensaje te diré que sí. Se puede hacer esa misma configuración con MOSFET. 

Saludos
A sus ordenes


----------



## Cacho (Sep 17, 2009)

jabc88 dijo:


> ...para que existe esa resistencia R2 entre gate y source?...



Es una cuestión de los MOSFETs y uans capacitancias y cositas particulares que tienen. En resumidas cuentas: El Gate queda "cargado" al sacarle los 5V desde el µC, con lo que no cortaría y podrías tener problemas al mandar el siguiente pulso.
Con esa resistencia (suele ser de un valor bastante alto) se evita el problema. Leé sobre MOSFETs y verás que no es una gran ciencia. Sólo son delicados en algunos aspectos.

Aclaración: El circuito que subí es lo más básico que se puede hacer. Quizá te convenga/necesites/quieras hacer alguna modificación. Adaptá esa idea a tus necesidades.

En lo de las corrientes, no te olvides de la Ley de Ohm, que no por vieja y básica deja de ser una herramienta poderosísima. Sólo necesitás calcular el voltaje que vas a tener usando el PWM/MOSFET y la corriente se acomodará con la resistencia que se pone en serie con el LED.

@MrCarlos: Eso que puso es una fuente de corriente constante. Fijate que Q2 y Q3 hacen que haya un Vbe en Q1 igual al doble de lo que necesita para cerrarse y conducir (fácil de ver). Así empieza a circular corriente desde E a C (¡es un PNP!) y esa corriente produce una caída en R1. Cuando esa caída es suficiente, el transistor se estabiliza.
La carga se conecta al C de Q1, donde aparece una corriente constante.

Ejemplo: 
-Vcc=No importa, sólo influye en el valor de R
-R1=100r
-Vbe mín=0,7V.

Entonces, al arrancar el circuito Vbe(Q1)=1,4V, Q1 empieza a conducir y "necesita" hacer caer 0,7V en R1. Ohm dice que 0,7V=I*100r <=> I=0,007A=7mA.
En el colector vas a tener una corriente constante de 7mA. 

Si el voltaje de umbral de los transistores fuera distinto, la corriente sería distinta. Lo mismo pasa al variar el valor de R1.


Saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 17, 2009)

Hola
Por lo que has venido diciendo en tus mensajes creo que cabe aquí una explicación:
Una fuente de “corriente constante” es aquella que aunque cambies la carga, la CORRIENTE permanece CONSTANTE. Así que si esta fuente de corriente constante la alimentamos con 12Vdc, suponiendo, fue calculada para que de 300 mAmp., dará esta corriente para cualquier carga.(Dentro de un rango de carga).
Por ejemplo:
[/COLOR]Si Le conectamos una R=10 Ohms. Entonces habrá una caída de voltaje de R*I=V=10*0.300=3 V.
Si Le conectamos una R=100 Ohms. Entonces habrá una caída de voltaje de R*I=V=100*0.100=30 V.
Pero estos 30 V. No los puede suministrar puesto que está alimentada con 12Vdc. Asi que las fuentes de corriente constante tienen un limite de voltaje. En nuestro caso esta fuente podría suministrar 300 mAmp. Cuando mucho a una R=36.6 Ohms. Puesto que V/I=R=11/0.300=36.6 Ohms. El Volt que falta en esta formula es la caída de tensión que queda en los componentes con lo que regula la corriente. (1V Aprox). 
Este tipo de fuente de corriente constante tiene una limitación en voltaje.
Una Fuente de “voltaje constante” es aquella que aunque cambies la carga, el VOLTAJE permanece CONSTANTE. Así que si esta fuente de voltaje constante la alimentamos con 12Vdc, suponiendo, fue calculada para que de 6V. Dará ese voltaje para cualquier carga.(Dentro de un rango de carga).
Por ejemplo:
Si Le conectamos una R=10 Ohms. Entonces circulará una corriente de V/R=I=6/10=0.600 A.
Si Le conectamos una R=100 Ohms. Entonces circulará una corriente de V/I=I=6/100=0.060 A.
Este tipo de fuente de voltaje constante tiene una limitación en corriente. Esta limitación viene dada por el diseño de ella o por la corriente máxima que pueda manejar el componente más débil que conforma la fuente.
 Ahora bien, Tú pretendes utilizar un circuito así: Fuente de corriente, Una Resistencia, Un LED RGB, Un MOSFET y Tierra.
A este circuito lo llamaremos “C”.
Pregunta: la fuente de corriente que utilizas qué tipo es, corriente constante o voltaje constante ?
Si es de corriente constante debes calcularla o ajustarla para que de 0.030 Amp. Normalmente esa es la corriente que se le aplica a los LED’s para que enciendan. Si tienes las especificaciones de tu LED RGB ajústala a la corriente que se indica en ellas.
Si es de Voltaje Constante (VC) debes calcular la resistencia de “C” para que cruzan 0.030 Amp por el LED. Esto es: VC-(V,DS+V,LED)/0.030 = R. 
Suponiendo: (Para Fuente De voltaje constante VC)
VC=12V Voltaje De La Fuente.
V,DS= 0.001 V. Caida de voltaje entre Drain y Source cuando está “Saturado” Ve sus especificaciones.
V,LED = 1.2 V. Caida de voltaje cuando el LED esta encendido. Ve las Especificaciones de tu LED RGB.
Entonces: 12-(0.001+1.2)/0.030 = 359.6 Ohms.
Saludos
A sus ordenes.
PD: R2 da una polarización negativa al MOSFET para que corte.


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 18, 2009)

Con todo el respeto que merecemos todos:

Puedes aportar mas datos, especificar mas detalles o un circuito: porque adivinos o telepaticos, no somos.


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 18, 2009)

Para usar el mosfet, tienes que entender que: el voltaje de la compuerta controla la corriente D-S (yo no he podido encontrar la formula para hacer ese calculo); entonces antes de conectar los leds, verifica que por el transistor, circula la corriente que requiere.

Yo le recomiendo que use transistores bipolares.


----------



## rednaxela (Sep 18, 2009)

Pues fácil esa conexión esta bien, solo falta es la resistencia limitadora desde la fuente hasta/para cada led(calculos, para garantizar que no se queme el led por mucha corriente) y la fuente puede ser de 5vdc que te proporcione suficiente corriete para los led's que vas a utilizar, luego el pwm hace el resto(generar diferentes colores).

PD: Respecto a utilizar un bjt a un mosfet prefiero el mosfet trabajan como mejor en conmutación, entre gustos no hay disgustos


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 18, 2009)

Hola.
Usa un transistor como fuente de corriente, es muy simple.
Pone en la base del transistor un voltaje fijo y con la resistencia de emisor adecuada para la corriente que deseas.
Por supuesto la carga va entre Vcc y el colector (en NPN) o entre tierra y colector (en PNP).

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 18, 2009)

Combiné todos los temas que habías abierto con la misma consulta.
Por favor, no repitas esa acción. Gracias.


----------

